# DRY Food Prices !



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed that all food prices have shot up. Long term food from Mt house and all the other co,s has doubled and there sales are not sales at all. Ideas besides the .gov buy up of this type of food?. Why is .gov buying so much. I am all set but it would be hard to do now.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Its not cheap , yes..
There are some brands out there that are very similar to mountain house in concept and execution but cheaper.. a buddy was going to send me a link..

Also one of the chepaest ways is to take a bunch of rice or beans.. into a mylar bag.. pulling out the air adding a oxygen consumer (like a dessicant pack) and then putting it in a food grade bucket.

In my group my buddies do this for many of us and I just give them the cost of the materials.

Got 18 months worth of calories this for $1100.
Spent another $100 on generic spam cans for fat and proteins and another $50 for multivitamins..


----------

